# Levelline Autopro



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

Is anybody out there using the Levlline Autopro? I have been a big fan of Structus (NoCoat) for years. I even use their outside cornerbead. I saw a demo of the autopro in Vegas a couple of years ago and just noticed that Allwall is now selling them. At $3200 before tax it's a large investment and I would love to get some feedback before purchasing it. I spent $12,000 on an Aplatech continuous flow system without getting feedback. Not a great decision. On that note, if anybody is interested in buying an Aplatech system, let me know!
View attachment 22769


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate a no-coat stick ! I can only imagine that LL For corner beads would be just as bad.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I hate a no-coat stick ! I can only imagine that LL For corner beads would be just as bad.


Why do you hate a no coat stick, Rick.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why do you hate a no coat stick, Rick.


I can't get them to work right !! If the frame is perfect they do OK.. but!! It's rare we deal with a perfect frame . I much prefer B1 super wides .. But lately the supply is pushing N/C sticks .. I just don't like em! 

Speaking from a old school point of view ...I'd rather use shiny 90s than no-coat sticks . And I hate nail on beads!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

prwint said:


> Is anybody out there using the Levlline Autopro? I have been a big fan of Structus (NoCoat) for years. I even use their outside cornerbead. I saw a demo of the autopro in Vegas a couple of years ago and just noticed that Allwall is now selling them. At $3200 before tax it's a large investment and I would love to get some feedback before purchasing it. I spent $12,000 on an Aplatech continuous flow system without getting feedback. Not a great decision. On that note, if anybody is interested in buying an Aplatech system, let me know!
> View attachment 22769


thanks for the apla-tech feed back but we have not heard very good comments on here about them, don't mention it to Moore he knew a guy who was pissed for years from buying from them


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> I hate a no-coat stick ! I can only imagine that LL For corner beads would be just as bad.


I hear you there! No coat is imposable to true up an outside corner when it out of wack Bailey's is way easier to work with in this regards. Let alone how hard you have to press to set no coat, Bailey's rolls on perfect with little pressure. No coat is only good for inside off sets as far as that goes....


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been using No-Coat for quite a while and haven't had the issues you all are mentioning. Of course there may be a bad outside corner due to poor rocking or framing, but generally I have no problem with it.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Whats this Bailey's stuff you guys are mentioning?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't use the Autopro machine, but we do use the Levelline PRO Rolls. They are 3.75" wide and come in 250' rolls. They are much cheaper than even the smallest NoCoat Rolls. Best offset corner material for the money hands down! And Moore, just make the switch to Trim Tex mud set. Installs like paper face and is more forgiving :thumbsup:


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> We don't use the Autopro machine, but we do use the Levelline PRO Rolls. They are 3.75" wide and come in 250' rolls. They are much cheaper than even the smallest NoCoat Rolls. Best offset corner material for the money hands down! And Moore, just make the switch to Trim Tex mud set. Installs like paper face and is more forgiving :thumbsup:


 Thanks for your input. I guess I'll get my supplier to bring some of that product in before I try the auto pro.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Whats this Bailey's stuff you guys are mentioning?



I use the Bailey's paper faced bead. I should have be more specific Bailey's make Levelline and nail on beads too from what understand


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I can't get them to work right !! If the frame is perfect they do OK.. but!! It's rare we deal with a perfect frame . I much prefer B1 super wides .. But lately the supply is pushing N/C sticks .. I just don't like em!
> 
> Speaking from a old school point of view ...I'd rather use shiny 90s than no-coat sticks . And I hate nail on beads!


Just pinch them chief. Did you roll them first? Or just mud by hand, stick, and wipe?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> I can't get them to work right !! If the frame is perfect they do OK.. but!! It's rare we deal with a perfect frame . I much prefer B1 super wides .. But lately the supply is pushing N/C sticks .. I just don't like em!
> 
> Speaking from a old school point of view ...I'd rather use shiny 90s than no-coat sticks . And I hate nail on beads!


When straight bead is essential, I usually use a 6' or 8' aluminum screed to check the straightness of the outside corner. If the corner is not right, I back out the screws and slide in a few shims till it is right. Then a mud on bead will go on fairly straight. What really bugs me is when the hangers bend a corner steel stud and put an otherwise straight wall out of whack. It is so unnecessary.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Just pinch them chief. Did you roll them first? Or just mud by hand, stick, and wipe?


I bought the actual nocoat 90° roller a couple years ago. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey if you do buy it come back and tell us. I've been interested in it as well but I've never seen it in use and I don't want to just buy it without some sort of feed back.


----------

